# session 3 of IBS Audio 100



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all - just finished the third night of session 3 of Mike's tapes and have noticed lots of improvement but still have symptoms as I am sure is normal. I am a little concerned that when an attack happens I don't necessarily think of the spinning wheel and the numbers and start to get stressed out about whether 10 is the good number or the bad one and that seems to freak me out a little bit. My question is: do you have to consciously think about the wheel - sometimes I forget to? Overall though my mind is much more relaxed and I actually bought tickets for two shows for my daughter and I to see in the next couple of months - something I WOULD NEVER have done 6 months ago - just the thought would have landed me in the bathroom, but now my thought process is "I'll probably feel good that day - why wouldn't I?" And besides this is MY life not IBS's. Thanks to Michael for helping a person he'll never meet get her ( and her daughter's ) life back.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Piper,Don't worry about actively thinking about the visualixations or "doing" anything on a concsious level - some people do as an optional thing, but it is not required at all. You are still in the process as you continue with the program - most folks keep improving better and better even after they have completed it.For me, once I began to feel better, if I feel an impending attack, I notice that the thought just comes to me, out of the blue, "I don't want this now..." and the attack subsides within less than a minute usually.So no worries about remembering anything, or actively going thru the visuals - just keep with the program and you will feel better and better - be sure to mark your progress on the page indicated in the booklet - your rating - and you can track your progress.You will feel better and better - you'll see!!Take care. And thank you for sharing your wonderful thoughts. All the best to you.


----------

